# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Will Dwarf Loach eat my tiger shrimps?

## Nicky

I am considering buying Dwarf Loach (Botia sidthimunki) for my planted tank. I have both both big and baby Tiger Shrimps in my tank. 

Will this loach harass or eat my tiger shrimps?
Will this loach dig out the plant from the substrate?

Thanks.

----------


## Simon

so far for yamato, they didnt bother them at all, don't know about smaller shrimps. As for de-rooting of plants, no...

----------


## subxero

My clown loaches will sometime move on the surface of the gravel, could be looking for food... but did not have any problem with them pulling up plants. I have malayan shrimps, but did not notice the loaches eating them..[ :Grin: ]

----------


## robin

I have no problems with my clown loaches whatsoever.
However, they killed all the small snails, which may be great and useful

----------


## Vican

As my clown loaches grew larger, they started attacking some of my plants, esp the new leaves. As a matter of fact, it got so bad that I had 3 2&amp;quot;+ CLs removed from my planted tank.

My guess is that if they're hungry enough, they could attack your smaller shrimps. I've seen them eating thru some superworms to get at the guts underneath the exoskeleton in my planted aro tank. So I suppose they could attack smaller shrimps if they're hungry enough

----------


## Nicky

Thanks for the feedback, folks.. but er... I was asking about Dwarf Loach, not Clown Loach.

Or are you suggesting the behaviour/characteristics are the same for both?

----------


## 15 Sierra

lolz... i have 3 b. sidthimunki now... used to have 4 till one decided to swim into the skimmer... so far they are okay, no observed behaviour of eating my malayans except dead ones.. uprooting of plants, they don't. biotope should still have them. got 3 from there and a small one from C328...

----------


## loupgarou

I have 22 in my tank (at least I bought 22). 
yes, they do eat shrimp.

basically, if your shrimp shows any sign of weakness (eg: just moulted) or they are hungry, they will swarm!!! and you have one empty shell .

-
I replenish malayan shrimps at 100 per 2 weeks.

-------

----------


## 15 Sierra

i see... thanks for the info.... where u buy urs from n at wat price? can pm me? hehe...

----------


## loupgarou

my first 20, price cannot be stated, (ie: so below cost, no one else can match...hah)

the latest 2 was $7.

----------


## MrTree

I have two in my 2 ft right now. not aggressive to other fish, would attack shrimps, good snail eater as well!

FYI biotop do not have them now(thursday)

----------


## 15 Sierra

i see... saw choong sua have quite a lot of them, but small compare to biotope's... half the size... selling at $5 each....

----------

